
Tails 1.0 is out - conductor
https://tails.boum.org/news/version_1.0/index.en.html
======
pella
more info:

 _" Tails or The Amnesic Incognito Live System is a security-focused Debian-
based Linux distribution aimed at preserving privacy and anonymity. It is the
next iteration of development on the previous Gentoo-based Incognito Linux
distribution. All its outgoing connections are forced to go through Tor, and
direct (non-anonymous) connections are blocked. The system is designed to be
booted as a live DVD or live USB, and will leave no trace (digital footprint)
on the machine unless explicitly told to do so. The Tor Project has provided
most of the financial support for development. Laura Poitras, Glenn Greenwald,
and Barton Gellman have each said that Tails was an important tool they used
in their work with Edward Snowden"_

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tails_(operating_system)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tails_\(operating_system\))

~~~
flip_do
Thanks for posting this! I know I can just google it, but since the link from
this item does absolutely nothing to just say what the hell Tails actually is,
I probably wouldn't have bothered. Glad you posted this because it's actually
good stuff to know about!

------
diziet
For anyone seriously considering Tails, do invest either in a laptop with a
dvd drive and run rails off non writable storage, or use something like a
hardware switchable write usb: [http://www.amazon.com/Kanguru-Solutions-Flash-
Write-Protect-...](http://www.amazon.com/Kanguru-Solutions-Flash-Write-
Protect-KF3WP-32G/dp/B008OGNMEI/)

~~~
morsch
It would be nice if their bootloader "just" loaded the entire image into RAM
and let the user continue booting and running without the USB drive attached.
Optical drives are on their way out, USB drives with a trustworthy write
switch are obscure (if they exist at all) and this seems quite secure. I'm
using scare quotes because I don't know how difficult this is.

~~~
BuildTheRobots
Tip: Most laptops have an SD card reader and most full size SDs still have
write switches.

Also as SystemRescueCD does a load to RAM so it's certainly doable :)

~~~
garrettgrimsley
This is not safe! The SD card write switches rely on the host to respect the
state of the switch[0]

[0] [http://www.electronics-lab.com/blog/?p=2620](http://www.electronics-
lab.com/blog/?p=2620)

~~~
BuildTheRobots
Wow; I had no idea. -Thank you for the warning :)

------
sirsar
The planned update to Wheezy is important because it brings an update to
OpenSSL. Updating OpenSSL on Squeeze is time-consuming and buggy, and a later
version is required to run several software packages including Bitmessage.

------
jafaku
Does it make sense to run a Tails Virtualbox VM under a Linux host? (eg:
Fedora)

~~~
autodidakto
That's the use case of Whonix.

[http://whonix.org](http://whonix.org)

~~~
egeozcan
Didn't know about this Physical Isolation feature[0] before. Does anyone have
any idea how reliable this is?

[0]:
[https://www.whonix.org/wiki/Dev/Build_Documentation/Physical...](https://www.whonix.org/wiki/Dev/Build_Documentation/Physical_Isolation/8)

------
conradev
I can't wait for the pending UEFI support[1] so that I can use the official
installer for Tails and boot with my Mac. Currently I have to use a custom
installer[2] to get it to work.

[1]
[https://tails.boum.org/blueprint/UEFI/](https://tails.boum.org/blueprint/UEFI/)

[2] [https://github.com/hellais/TAILS-OSX](https://github.com/hellais/TAILS-
OSX)

------
gnur
Please don't start using it as your permanent OS. As soon as you start regular
browsing in tails you are overdoing it.

Tails is excellent for posting anonymous information to the internet, as long
as it is a one time thing. If you first browsed reddit, read your (g)mail or
looked at facebook, you are still quite easily identifiable!

------
sourcex
Did Edward Snowden really use it ?

~~~
lucastx
Yes, according to this Wired article:
[http://www.wired.com/2014/04/tails/](http://www.wired.com/2014/04/tails/)

